# Equipoise Conversion (Pics)



## powders101 (May 7, 2012)

By: Kitchen Chemist 

Here's a recipe for making 50ml of 200mg/ml EQ (Boldenone Undeclyanate). 

First thing first, Clean off area you are workin on with rubbing alchol and a cloth. Then go wash hands with antibacterial soap. Set up all ingredients needed, for this experiment it'll be the following:


----------

